# Is it the car or a love for detailing?



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

I love detailing my car and getting wrapped up in all the latest products but it's more the love for my car that makes me do it . I've always had a nice car nothing really exotic or anything but hot hatches, TT's a couple of VW show cars etc and I don't know whether I'd still have the detailing bug if I had to sell my current M135i and get just a cooking model Focus say. So I wondered what motivates others to pursue their detailing hobby?


----------



## Fatboy40 (Apr 15, 2013)

For me it's incredibly therapeutic, and afterwards I feel calm and happy that I've achieved something (plus it's very different from my day job).

I'll detail any old tatty vehicle for the pleasure of doing it (at work, when walking through the car park, I have to fight the urge to get my QD and cloths out of my boot).


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I enjoy doing. Really nice to work on nice / special cars, but then there’s a real sense of achievement if you work on an older model and make a difference to it. 

I enjoy doing it said, enjoyed doing the elderly couple across road Nissan Note and seeing their reaction, enjoyed doing neighbours 12 year old Polo and really adding some gloss to it.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

For me it’s the Car when detailing my own. I got into detailing when I had my insignia. Then multiple problems (£2k+ worth of repairs) with it I hated it which meant it never got detailed. Then I got my e93 which is my pride and joy which I love keeping clean. This then got my urge back to detailing


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

I've only ever had two cars:

1. MK4 Fiesta - my first car and hence I wanted to look after it as best as possible. Turtlewax wash and wax seemed like a good idea, and everyone knows you used chamois. I then discovered a fiesta forum, joined and learned about people who apply 51 layers of wax.

2. Golf GTI - the first major thing I bought. I would wash it weekly. I've had it ten years and barely wash it four times a year. I'd love to get it clean and shiny but I just don't get the opportunity.

Love for detailing means I'd get my cleaning fix in other areas eg around the house.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Depends on the car being detailed for me.

Loved detailing the -

RS Clio's (small)
M240i cab (no roof)
Z4 (no roof)
MX5 (no roof)
Fiesta ST (small)
RS Renault (med sized)

Hate/hated detailing -

BMW 330 touring (black and huge)
Kuga (huge and tall)

Just detailed the Kuga last night/this morning and the Magnetic colour is stunning but my word, having to use steps to clean the roof along with the amount of metal you have to polish/coat with a LSP is very draining, especially at my tender age!!


----------



## Kristian87 (Jun 23, 2019)

For me it's both. I've always taken great pride in looking after the cars that I've owned. It's a great feeling to drive around in a car that you enjoy being in, when it's nice & clean. Kind of like your driving it for that first time again. It is therapeutic for sure - as long as you're not in a rush! My perfect Saturday involves cleaning the car all day, some good weather, bit of music and a couple of beers to keep me hydrated! 

I've loved the learning process too - I'm technically minded and learning all of the methods, the techniques, and the science behind the products is really rewarding.

Fair to say my love for both has grown in the past 4-5 years, I'm the proud owner of my dream car and quite honestly, keeping it clean has never been a chore, always an enjoyable activity. Inspiring others to take up this hobby as well is all part of the fun. I sold my 2011 Fiesta Zetec S to a good friend earlier this year, who was one of those "£10 hand wash" guys, he's now really in to his detailing - calls me like i'm some kind of hotline!

Very passionate about detailing in general and really considering doing it more


----------



## Cookeh (Apr 27, 2017)

Definitely the car for me, but then I've only had (one of) my dream car(s) which itself is far from special, and my first car which was a 1.4 Corolla. Which makes me think that in my case it is also more about looking after the things that I own more so than just specifically my car?


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

Kristian87 said:


> For me it's both. I've always taken great pride in looking after the cars that I've owned. It's a great feeling to drive around in a car that you enjoy being in, when it's nice & clean. Kind of like your driving it for that first time again. It is therapeutic for sure - as long as you're not in a rush! My perfect Saturday involves cleaning the car all day, some good weather, bit of music and a couple of beers to keep me hydrated!
> 
> I've loved the learning process too - I'm technically minded and learning all of the methods, the techniques, and the science behind the products is really rewarding.
> 
> ...


I know exactly what you mean about the learning process, it's one of the best parts about it for me and finding better tools/products for the job. Funnily enough though I have no interest in detailing other peoples cars, even the Missus takes hers to the local hand wash place.


----------



## Fatboy40 (Apr 15, 2013)

country boy said:


> I know exactly what you mean about the learning process...


Related to this I'd love to be able to go back in time to the 90's and use the skills, tools and products I've now got on the cars I had then.

Thinking I used to use Fairy Liquid with a sponge, T-Cut and Dad's ancient rusting tin of Turtle Wax makes me shudder.


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

Fatboy40 said:


> Related to this I'd love to be able to go back in time to the 90's and use the skills, tools and products I've now got on the cars I had then.
> 
> Thinking I used to use Fairy Liquid with a sponge, T-Cut and Dad's ancient rusting tin of Turtle Wax makes me shudder.


That would be amazing, my detailing bug first kicked off in the mid 90's when I finally got my dream car an Escort RS turbo at the age of 21. I thought I knew it all with my bottle of SRP/butchers cloth and a can of tyre foam


----------



## Fatboy40 (Apr 15, 2013)

country boy said:


> butchers cloth


I'm having all manner of rose tinted flashbacks now, thanks for that.


----------



## Kristian87 (Jun 23, 2019)

country boy said:


> I know exactly what you mean about the learning process, it's one of the best parts about it for me and finding better tools/products for the job. Funnily enough though I have no interest in detailing other peoples cars, even the Missus takes hers to the local hand wash place.


The only other car i really do is my girlfriends...she took it to tesco once, it was just more convenient, but now i insist i do it after that lol, i'm sure you can imagine the horrors. It was a fairly new car at the time so deserves proper care.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Come rain or shine, old or new, I love looking after my cars regardless of model or age. It what I call me time, head set on and away I go. :detailer:


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

I lost the love for my current car, but not cleaning it. So will be listing for sale soon. 

I think so enjoy shopping/researching as much if not more than using said products.

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Personally, i like my car to be decently clean. I am not obsessive or OCD about it, just want it to be clean and look good for most of the time.

To that end, i love DW and similar, because i get a kick from working smart as much as working hard - so i love to read about tips and techniques and products that are effective.

There is a therapeutic and calming effect from cleaning cars too, so i still like to go slow and use a paste wax when the weather is good and i have time, even tho i find it fascinating to use synthetic quick and easy products like BSD for the weekly wash.


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

For me it’s kind of multi faceted.

In the past I was more arsed about modifying, particularly in terms of making the thing go as fast as possible.

My first car was an E reg Mini that I got for £330. It was a bit of a mess so it got new doors (well, good second hand ones), new a panels, wings and rear valance. It then got deseamed and resprayed with huge Sportspack arches, 1.25” spacers on ever corner and 13” Metro Turbo wheels (in white). I got annoyed by getting blown away by my mates XR2 so when someone knocked on my door and offered strong money for it, I sold it and bought a Nova GTE. It just got turtle wax.

At college when I was 17 and working part time I had a Nova GTE and a Renault 5 Turbo with about 180 BHP. They rarely got washed. They did get treated like a ginger stepchild every day though - thrashed within an inch of their life...

I had a Nova with a 2.0 16v in it when I was 18. It was probably one of the first with that engine in it as people were dumbfounded when the bonnet was popped at a cruise. That hardly ever got washed as it was a little tatty. My Mrs at the time used to get ****ed off with it being dirty so she opted to wash it one day and part of the door fell off where it was rotten. She got shouted at and it didn’t get washed again! :lol:

I first bought my DA possibly about 15 years ago? Probably about the time I bought a pot of Zymol Glasur? I used it on one side of my Corsa C20LET and didn’t use it again for a few years. 

Then about 13 years ago I bought a MINT Metro GTA with 7k miles on it, 1 elderly owner. That got washed every other day and waxed every other time I washed it with Megs stage 3 (I bought a massive joblot of unused Megs stuff). I really kept on top of it until I put R888 cut slicks on it and one caught the arch and dented it. That was the first car that got something that wasn’t a ‘high street brand’ on it - Poorboys tyre dressing. Then something hit the quarter panel outside work and I lost interest. 

In October 2015, at 35, I finally bought my first ever brand new car (it was initially leased at £37.15 a month!?! Then I bought it outright) Only a Peugeot 108. Utter poverty spec. That’s when things got a bit daft. I wouldn’t describe it as ‘modified’ but I’ve done a few little things - full leather, alloy kick plates, fitted mats, mudflaps etc. I’m very seriously contemplating putting a Rotrex supercharger on it. Even then it won’t be a rocket ship - it’d be circa 8 seconds 0-60 but I really love the car. When it was a few months old someone at work lent on it and dented the rear quarter panel, I knew if I didn’t get it taken out I’d lose interest. It’s genuinely since I bought this car that I’ve lost the plot, I must have spent over £2k on detailing stuff since I got the car!

I’d say it’s about maturing. When I was younger I was more bothered about the thrill of speed and chasing kipper, now I’m more sedate so have a different mentality. 

A car is, typically, the second most expensive asset you’ll buy so it makes sense to look after it.

EDIT: Another thing I love about my Peugeot is that it’s so bloody cheap. (I’m saving up to be a Jew! :lol 58 to the gallon, £200 fully comp with protected no claims, no road tax. I’m not going to bother with dealership servicing from now on (did for the first 3 years) as I’m a qualified Aeronautical engineer. I just got the following recently;
Pair front discs.
Set front pads.
Spark plugs.
5l fully synthetic 5w/30 oil.
Oil filter.
Pollen filter.
Air filter.
Front wiper blade.
Rear wiper blade.
All for just £99.89 delivered (also get cashback on that bringing the real world cost down). I used to spend more than that on pads for my Corsa Turbo. 

To me, the above when documented is a better ‘history’ than someone having an oil and filter change each year and getting a book stamped.


----------



## Peteo48 (Jun 12, 2013)

I quite like the Forensic Detailing channel on YouTube. John, on there, has a rather nice BMW and a Golf which I suspect is Mrs Forensic detailing's motor. He freely admits that the BMW gets all the love, the Golf much less so.

They both look immaculate though.


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

For me its keeping a better residual value in the car, it does show when the car you are trading in looks better than the one on the dealer forecourt has given me a stronger hand when the salesman comments about the condition, apart from that love buying the gear and trying it out!


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

My car is worth about the price of the boots at the corners. 

But I love keeping it shiny (not swirl free) - and inside I keep it as mint as as 13 year old car can be. 

I will never spend large on a depreciating asset - but making and keeping something nice that isn't plummeting in value means a lot to me. 

So neither the car or the detailing bug really. As someone alluded to above, a bit of personal pride really.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I think its a bit of both though probably swaying towards the car. But as a third option the joy it brings the owner of a car which we "detail" makes a difference.

Recently lost my detailing mojo though bought a new car which has sparked the passion again.

BUT one of my most memorable details was my mums KIA which although was nothing spectacular as a car gave her so much joy when I'd done it just has to give so much satisfaction it's hard not to be motivated as a result :thumb:


----------



## MrPassat (Mar 30, 2018)

I’ve always enjoyed making something old look new again, so that’s partly my motivation.
Also I just love driving my car and looking st it when the paintwork shines!!!!
Maybe a psychiatrist would be able to explain haha


----------



## JJPTT (May 24, 2019)

For me it’s freaking the neighbours out. There’s nothing like seeing the curtains starting to twitch when I’m foaming the car!

I would say both. I love keeping my car in top condition but also like keeping busy. If both cars are clean on a weekend I’ll usually message friends/family to see if they want their car washing. Then again I’ve only been detailing for a year, the bug will probably die off soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Interesting comments.
Not sure why I am responding most been given already.
Therapeutic. Yes a times for sure. Also gives you "Me" time to just concentrate alone on just a car. 
Buying products and equipment. Sucker for this I do like good equipment and gear, never been so good for choice, a lot of over priced Glitzy crap too.
Discipline. Keeping cars in a respectable condition and protected in many areas not just paintwork.
Continuously learning different skills and procedures.
Achievement.. It's not all fun, but once any car is finished, the improvement is really there to see and admire, as others do comment periodically because it surprises them.

Most important is the fact of respecting the dough splashed out on a car, no matter what the amount, little or obscene amount, it's hard work to earn. It's usually a large amount and most people have little respect to what they paid and allow them go to degenerate. That amazes me:wall:


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

I love the process. My daily is a 4 year old Merc and I love keeping it at its best but I get much more enjoyment detailing our 11 year old Q7 child-ferry. The contrast from when I bought it to how it looks now is amazing. No swirls and a deep shine.

A mate has just bought a 9 year old 3 series convertible, great car, but the paintwork needs some TLC. The first thing I said when seeing it was bring it around to mine and we'll spend the weekend getting her beautiful again. I know I am crazy but it gives me great pleasure restoring her to better than when she left the factory. :buffer:


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

I keep ontop of all the maintenance on my car, other than tyre fitting and exhaust fitting, case of having to do it myself as i can not afford mechanic/garage bills. which means keeping the Bodywork in as good a condition as i can.
This V50 when bought was a good car, other than the state inside and the paintwork while "ok" when covered by a fine layer of dirt meant it Needed to be cleaned inside and out.
I also dont get the buy a car and thats it "oh the rain washes it " and "service ? thats what the mot is for" mentality on something that is Usually the second most expensive thing people buy after a house.

I have very little, other than my car, sure its 15years old and "its sh*t as its old" in Most peoples eyes,its My car its maintained Correctly, its clean inside and out and looks it.
no iffy brakes "computer says 6000miles more" , no overdue oil/filters ,no degraded brake fluid, and you know what, it looks a lot better than some cars under 2years old.

My dad bought a new to him V50 after seeing and trying mine, That got "the full works" for him as the last owner had a dog, 3/4 of the beach and 2/3rds a building site worth of filth inside it, it took 4 days to get it clean , now mom + dad can drive about in a Clean car that doesnt stink of "dog & worse" , looks good outside as well.

Pride in ownership maybe
Wishing to keep what very little i have in the best of conditions so it lasts longer (there is No way i will be able to replace the car again financially) and not wishing to drive a clapped out knacker of a heap of shi*t


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

for me is love for detailing because of the car... I wouldnt do it in a car I dont like ok, that resumes is the car lol


----------



## RCCampus (Jun 24, 2016)

For me, I'm planning to keep my current car (10 years old, but low mileage) for as long as possible, and there's something about having an older car that looks cleaner and better than the brand new ones on the road.


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

I'd say it’s about 50/50 for me, when I had my black Ford Focus it was because it looked great fully detailed and clean.

Now I have a silver Cee’d it doesn’t look a good as a clean black car but it’s good to have a clean swirl free car that shines like new.


----------



## Blackbeard's (Nov 1, 2018)

For me it started with my Dad, font memories of washing car's with my Dad which has turned out now to be an utter obsession to the point where my wife has quit her job to allow me to work a fulltime job and do detailing part time (which is now becoming more of an importance to us as my full time job).

It's a strange one for me, sometimes having 10 hours of machine polishing ahead with earplugs in and only your thoughts is very calming/therapeutic and other times it's very lonely, it depends on what is going on in my life however nothing ever changes the feeling I get when the car is entirely complete and when I get to sip a coffee and await the customer coming to collect the car, detailing wise there's nothing better for me to see the customer collect the car and it's looking epic, it's all about the car and customer for me now!

I've recently started to do vlogs on my day to day life whilst detailing, I was going to start to document how I was feeling and where your thoughts go whilst carrying out the detail and spending hours with a polisher however ended up just doing the usual snow foaming and beauty shots and just talking about the car LOL


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Definitely Both.SJ.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I've loved cleaning cars since I was about 10 years old in 1983. I kept my dad's cars as clean as I could, and started out with sachets of turtle wax wash'n'wax, a bottle of T-Cut, tube of autosol, and a tin of Siminiz classic wax. Simply took the tin of pledge and windowlene to sort out the glass and interior. In saying that, even after 35 years of trying, glass is still my kryptonite.....

Then, I got some tyrewall black, and quickly stopped using that......

I discovered Autoglym, and my cleaning regime was definitely lifted a level at that point with the shampoo, tyre shine, plastic and rubber gel, glass cleaner. Christmases and birthdays were always filled with requests for cleaning products, buckets, hoses, sponges, and I was bought a Vileda Flunky at one point, which was a revelation with regard to drying the car. 

Anyhoo, it's always been the process for me. Regardless of the car, and I've had some dodgy ones, I've kept them clean. Since 2008, when I joined Detailing World, it has taken a whole new direction indeed, with paint correction, ceramics, glazes, arches, wheel barrels etc. 

I'm in my element when I'm out cleaning the cars. My Mrs loves the fact that her wee A-class is always immaculate. It's also been a great way to get to know my neighbours, as they're always asking about products or techniques, or even just stopping for a chinwag. 

Cooks



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Peteo48 (Jun 12, 2013)

RCCampus said:


> For me, I'm planning to keep my current car (10 years old, but low mileage) for as long as possible, and there's something about having an older car that looks cleaner and better than the brand new ones on the road.


I think people notice an older car in immaculate condition more than an equally shiny new one. There is a 2006 Corolla (the old one before the Auris) near us and people definitely give it a second look. I think the owner works in the nursery round the corner from us so I have never seen him or her but the car is absolute credit to its owner.


----------



## HITMANVW (Apr 29, 2013)

For me, detailing is therapeutic. Once I put on my headphones and my detailing playlist, I’m just in the zone. 
That being said, I love driving my cars and keeping them clean and glossy just makes me smile whenever I walk upto it and get inside. The odd compliment here and there is just an added bonus!


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Detailing clears my head, whether it is a quick clean or a full session I fully zone out and forget about everything, guess its a bit of 'me' time 

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## rottie (Sep 2, 2012)

for me therapeutic


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

It’s therapeutic for me and the bonus is a beautiful shiny car at the end


----------



## moncris (Jan 2, 2018)

I love detailing my car. It gives me some sort of satisfaction and happiness especially if the people like the outcome.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Well first and foremost it's for the car, I want whatever cars I own to be as clean and in the best condition it can be. 

That started when I was 23 and bought an RS Megane which I vowed to look after as best as I could. I'm 37 now and have owned various cars which have been treated pretty much the same from an £800 Clio 172 to a not-£800 Merc CLS63. 

Do I enjoy the process of detailing? Yes and no, I enjoy the sense of satisfaction and having a clean car. Is it hard work and knackering when I've spent 65 hours working/commuting during the week, yes. 

But unless I had the money to pay for a pro-detailer to wash my car and treat it regularly, I won't be changing what I do! :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Eoinmack (Jun 16, 2019)

For me it's different. I currently drive a 2003 WRX, but honestly, that gets a quick wash most of the time. Granted, when I do go at it properly, it gets a good 6 hours of cleaning, and then it's immaculate.

I'm probably the only one to say it, but it's a nuisance for me to clean MY car. It's dirty again the next day lol 
If I have a few days off together, yes, my car is flawless then, aside from that it's dusty. Hard to maintain when you could have a Tuesday and Saturday off work for example. We're open 7 days where I work, with working hours from 6am to 11pm, constantly different shifts too. 
When I wash mine, it gets rinsed, TFR, shampoo and dried and wheels done, that's my kinda maintainance wash once a week. 

On the other hand, when I clean someone else's car, the satisfaction and gratitude I get from that particular person is brilliant. That's what does it for me. And as said above, being able to bring an old car back to life is another big bonus.
I find it extremely tranquil while doing it, relaxing. As good as any yoga &#55357;&#56834; 
They say you get job satisfaction at work.... Nothing beats the satisfaction you get from seeing someone's face light up when they see how clean their car can be, always exceeding there expectations. That's job satisfaction right there.


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm not sure I could let my car go even if I did end up with I car I wasn't overly happy with. I enjoy keeping my cars looking at their best.

A couple of years ago I bought a Mondeo ST220 intending to use as a dog. It was supposed to be a cheap car to use as a daily driver through the winter that I didn't care about to prevent miles, dents and bad weather being put on my pride and joy.

I don't think it was even two weeks until it was really bothering me that it was dirty, full of swirls and just looked desperate for a detail. So naturally I had to sort it out. It was a really enjoyable process and I've never stopped giving it my best ever since. My dad owns it now and I'm still at it lol. This was taken a few weeks back

Untitled by Dave Clarke, on Flickr

As others have said, I feel that old cars that are in immaculate condition tend to grab peoples attention more than a new car looking equally as good


----------



## Peteo48 (Jun 12, 2013)

Clarkey-88 - I agree as per my earlier post. That Mondeo looks outstanding. I'd certainly stop and look!


----------



## GaryKinghorn (Dec 10, 2017)

I enjoy keeping my cars in nice condition. I tell myself it's so that when I come to sell them it will make the process easy, but in reality it's because I hate my stuff not looking as good as it could.

Periodically I get a lull in my interest. Normally it's when i notice something on the car I'm unable to resolve. However for the most part, my stuff gets treated well, all be it in an amateur fashion.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Its Therapeutic for me, just to switch off from the world,a car i enjoy helps, products i enjoy using and i just like being outdoors really 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigchunk (Feb 23, 2019)

I have been into cars pretty much all my life, my dad owned a breakers yard back in the day, so i could drive from about 5 years old, used to do ministocks and karts from about 7 till i was 14, when i left school straight to being a yts apprentice mechanic. I have owned more cars than i can recall, and for the most part always liked keeping them clean, but not "detailed clean" my detailing bud only started just over a year ago, up till then i always thought i was doing a decent job on my cars, but the internet taught me what i was missing, started to see swirls and scratches that i had never noticed before.
So now, just over a year down the line from catching the detail bug, its not just about my cars, i have done neighbours, friends and families cars, as well as my own. lucky enough to have 3 nice cars and enough spare cash to spend on detailing stuff that no sane person would have done in the timespan since i started. But i love doing it, i find it quite therapeutic. and its a nice feeling when you hand the inlaws 10 year old Z4 back to them after a week (it was in a bad way) and you see them delighted with what you have achieved and them telling you that it never even looked that good when they bought it new!


----------



## Ennoch (Jan 31, 2006)

It's two separate things for me; I like interesting cars and I also like keeping the things I own in good condition so that they last. I don't like the disposable/consumable culture we currently exist in where you have to have the latest 'next big thing' all the time, so while detailing products are another thing that is massively driven by hype over substance, I think I've found a good set of products that work well and aren't stupidly priced with any scene tax on top. No matter what vehicle I've got it will always be kept to a good standard, from £200 beater to whatever the upper end may be.

To me there's not much satisfaction in detailing a new car that's a) in good condition and b) everyone expects to be in good condition. Conversely most CRV's you see on the road now have reached the disposable <£1k end of the market so keeping mine in really good condition is very satisfying, albeit very frustrating when people open doors and such into it because it's 'only' an old car. Similar is seeing the transformation in my girlfriend's wee Fabia when I've gone through it and hoovered out 3kg of sand, polished out the multitude of marks from it being parked on a city centre street and cleaned all the mud from everywhere else. The Impreza is a bit of a mixed bag because it's more of a project than daily car, and the detailing doesn't happen that often now as it doesn't get driven that often. 

So in answer it's probably the transformational/keeping things in good condition thing for me, albeit the process of detailing is quite relaxing. Apart from trying to fit it in around Scottish weather that is.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Definitely the car makes the difference to me, loved my last two BMWs and would get twitchy if they didn't have a proper clean and treatment every 2-3 weeks, current VW I don't care about and had it's first wash since maybe May/June last week and even that seemed like a lot of effort.


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Fatboy40 said:


> For me it's incredibly therapeutic, and afterwards I feel calm and happy that I've achieved something (plus it's very different from my day job).
> 
> I'll detail any old tatty vehicle for the pleasure of doing it (at work, when walking through the car park, I have to fight the urge to get my QD and cloths out of my boot).


Could be me that. :buffer:


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

6 cars in this household; from my £800 'daily' to a Porsche. And i love detailing them all. So it's NOT the car per-se.

For me its tactile which i enjoy, i love improving something (Anything), i love a clean car of course !;being out in the fresh air with the radio on etc etc etc is great........


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

For me it's never been about which car, it's always been about the feeling of satisfaction and the surprise and delight of others when I've cleaned their cars for them.


----------

